# Pop in dash



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Since I read a ton of post on here I notice you recently had installed a stereo. Is there anyway you did something wrong? 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10718-battery-saver-active-light.html#post170303


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been installing stereos since I was 14 I doubt anything I did is wrong and I removed the stereo after the pos started having problems


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Guy, I was just trying to point out that you did something to your car & are now complaining the car is the problem. It really doesn't matter how long you have been installing stereos, wrong is wrong even if you have a degree. 

No one else seems to have all these issues, guess we know what the real problem is then! To answer your private message I live in Madison, WI feel free to come visit!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm threats on CT now? Sounds like a ban hammer is in order. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

He didn't threaten me


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

And the high idle


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> You know these cars are junk thanks 4 nothing


For how much i have beat the living dog crap out of my car, i would have to disagree that these cars are junk... just because someone goes on the forum to rant about a problem and there are other people ranting about problems does not mean that the car in general is bad. You think everyone that is completely happy with their car come on the forum to post about how much they enjoy taking their kids to daycare, or commuting to work getting buttery gas milage? Umadbro?


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Starchy said:


> For how much i have beat the living dog crap out of my car, i would have to disagree that these cars are junk... just because someone goes on the forum to rant about a problem and there are other people ranting about problems does not mean that the car in general is bad. You think everyone that is completely happy with their car come on the forum to post about how much they enjoy taking their kids to daycare, or commuting to work getting buttery gas milage? Umadbro?


Agreed


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Just to be clear*

I still like my cruze that is why I still have it just want some answers about a couple of things


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this going anywhere or just a random thought?


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mattyf2 said:


> I still like my cruze that is why I still have it just want some answers about a couple of things


I love my Cruze too! I have never owned a car that didn't have some sort of defect. Chevrolet and General Motors have seemed to be the most responsive and accommodating to any reasonable request for any of the 3 Chevrolet vehicles I have owned. The worst dealers in my area have to be the Honda dealers. They think that American Honda walks on water and doesn't release vehicles with defects. Then try to blame you when the defects become apparent. 

I drove all of the competition and ended up buying the Cruze. I have a 2012 ECO 6MT, and that car is a blast to drive. Everything from the handling, the shortened shifter, the response of the engine, and the fact that all of the controls are laid out perfect. I had the misfortune of getting a nail in my tire on the second day of ownership, and my boss was amazed that the vehicle told me exactly which tire was low and what the pressure was. With the introduction of the latest line of vehicles; General Motors is actually making vehicles that people want to drive. This coming from someone who has bought a handful of Hondas over the last few years '02 Civic, '10 CR-V (worst car I have ever owned), and '12 Odyssey. I have also bought a couple of Chevy's too; '95 S10 V6, '05 Cobalt, and '12 Cruze ECO MT.


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

Starchy said:


> For how much i have beat the living dog crap out of my car, i would have to disagree that these cars are junk... just because someone goes on the forum to rant about a problem and there are other people ranting about problems does not mean that the car in general is bad. You think everyone that is completely happy with their car come on the forum to post about how much they enjoy taking their kids to daycare, or commuting to work getting buttery gas milage? Umadbro?


Amen! I love picking my daughter up at pre-school in my cruze, it looks awesome in the parking lot with the polished ECO wheels and the dark tint. Then when I get out on the main drag, I run the short shifter through its pattern. Most fun to drive of any car I've ever owned. I test drove the Civic before buying the Cruze and it was no comparison. Same old Honda engine, tied to the same boring 5 speed. Too bad I got one of those Progressive snapshot dongles for my car, and I have had to drive like a granny at times.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> Just pulled in the driveway heard a pop like a fire cracker in the dash and smoke started to come out of the defrost vent any thoughts the car goes back to the shop tomorrow for the battery saver active light this car sucks :angry:


Pops like firecrackers are generally due to short circuits or capacitors being soldered in reversed polarity. Inductors don't pop and crackle, and resistors rarely do. Something failed in your car, and chances are it had to do with a custom install if you took it to a shop to do it. 

Best bet is to take apart the dash and search for burn marks. Something that loud that would have created that much smoke would surely have left some indicator of where it happened. 

By the way, please punctuate.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mattyf2 said:


> And the high idle


Though it was explained on the other thread that a high idle in winter when the engine is cold is normal, I wonder if the dealer replaced some parts & did not do the throttle/idle relearn procedure? 


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/10964-throttle-idle-learn.html


----------

